# Sci-Fi Movies?



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2010)

Can anybody recommend some good Sci-Fi movies?

Thanks!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 16, 2010)

District 9 and Moon!


----------



## Elritha (Jan 16, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> District 9 and Moon!



+ 1 for Moon

District 9 was good at the beginning, near the end it just got silly.

Battlestar Galactica mini-series/movie is good, if you haven't watched it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2010)

What SF movies have you watched and liked so far?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2010)

All the Star Trek movies are pretty good (if you like Star Trek). The latest one was awesome, and Star Trek II is one of the best.

I haven't gotten around to it, but I've heard Blade Runner is supposed to be good.


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Blade Runner
> 
> I haven't gotten around to it


Well, what are you waiting for? Go, go.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've asked my mom to put it on the Netflix cue. I usually don't pirate much in the way of movies. Is it good, though?


----------



## Elritha (Jan 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was an excellent movie. Been a long time since I saw it...


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 16, 2010)

Logan's run
Star Trek 1-10


----------



## Langin (Jan 17, 2010)

star track, e-t and star gate hmm lemme think... nope I dont know another!


----------



## BionicC (Jan 17, 2010)

All the esses: Sunshine, Solaris (original and remake) and Spaceballs.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2010)

Alien (1979)
Metropolis (1927)
the Last Starfighter (1984)


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Equilibrium
Aliens
Predator 1 and 2
Pandorum
All Star Trek
All Star Wars
Spaceship Troopers
Back to the Future 2
Demolition Man
Avatar
District 9
Total Recall
Space 2063 ( Its a series, but only one season, a real gem)
Farscape ( Also series, one of my favourite)
And of Course All Stargate serieses

Thats what popped in right now, if i remember more i post again


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 25, 2010)

Most "sci-fi" movies and series I know of are sci-fi (Action, comedy, etc...)

2001: A Space Odysey -> Sci-Fi as I understand the term.

Other enjoyable stuff:

Star Trek movies -> Best viewed if you've seen one or two tv series.

Space: Above and Beyond (aka Space 2063) -> Was really good and was just cancelled/ended. Should have more seasons.

Firefly(Series) and Serenity(movie 'sequel') -> Was really good and was just cancelled/ended. Should have had more seasons. Aired episode order is messed up. 

Avatar(James Cameron movie) -> Awesome special effects and action, lame story. Starwars is more Sci-Fi than this one.

Battlestar Galactica(Remake TV-Movie pilot and series) -> Great. Original 1978 is _very_ campy.

Starship Troopers -> Enjoyable to watch but has little to do with the book.

Edit:
I forgot:
The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy -> Fun to watch
Twentieth Century Boys -> Japanese film -> Story is tons better than Avatar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twentieth_Century_Boys#Films


Nostalgia corner:

When Worlds Collide(1951 film)
The War of the Worlds (1953 film)

Waiting for:

The Forever War(author Joe Haldeman)
-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Forever_War#Film


----------

